# Is this R33 N1 genuine?



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all

I'm thinking about swapping my Supra for an R33 and have been hovering around the site for a while. Whilst browsing recently, I came across this car which I was planning on having a look at in person tomorrow. I am unsure how to identify if this is a genuine N1 however - first red flag is that it is a '95 car and I thought the N1 was only released in '97.

Auto Trader UK - 1995 NISSAN SKYLINE R33 2.6 GTR V-SPEC ** N1 MODEL ** RARE CAR

With a bit of research know I should be looking for 24U on the block - can anyone tell me where this is stamped and can I see it from the engine bay or underneath the car? Likewise, the turbo's should be 14411-24U10 on an R33 N1 think - would I be able to spot this on the housings easily?

Did the N1 models have a specific series of chassis numbers and if so, anyone got them?

If there is something obvious from the photo's that I've missed that will save me a trip (or is the reg date just a guarantee that it isn't an N1?) then please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

there should be no aircon, no abs, no rear wiper.
as youve said, 24u on the block and the different turbos too.
The n1 was released at the same time as the others so year can be right.

Nissan Skyline GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*REF GTR N1*

HI there i have a r33 gtr n1 and went down to c this very car last week as my friend wanted an n1 or lemans and this car that is on autotrader is a complete dog ie rust under the carpet passager side front wing replaced as it has been crash before i wouldnt even touch that car if it was offerd to me for £6000 but yes we had that car comfirmed asa a real n1 hope this helps


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I can also confirm the above - I viewed this car way back in the summer when it was up for over £13000, and along with most of the other cars I viewed at Daitoku, it was not in good shape.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Great info thanks chaps, saved me a 200mile round trip:thumbsup:


----------



## cychang (Apr 26, 2014)

*R33 n1 v-spec chassis number*

Hi Alex,

I used to own a WHITE 1995 R33 N1 V-SPEC for 14 years.

Unfortunately my car was stolen last year on Easter Sunday the 20th April 2014 by 2 Asians pretending to be buyers.

Anyways, i have attached a picture of my chassis number...hope it helps.

My R33 GTR N1 V-SPEC did NOT come with aircon and it originally came with a
very expensive carbon fiber rear wing which cost approximately 2000 to 3000 
GBP!!.....but my carbon rear wing was also stolen, they ripped it off my car and took it away....that's why i changed my whole rear boot and bought a replaced it with a GT wing.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

6 year bump lol


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

SklyaFett said:


> 6 year bump lol


Atleast he used the search function


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

More interested to know what happened to his car??


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

thieving scumbags want there necks pulling !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Long gone. Usual story


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

When trackers cost £50...


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

im also a n1 owner
no ac no rear wiper
very very fast tho


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry to hear about ur car 
hope insurance sorted u out


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello N1 R33 experts and owners.

Is this an authentic N1 CF blade or a knock off? 

I'm on the hunt for a LM, N1 or 400r CF blade(s). If anyone has one for sale I'm your buyer.

Thanks for the help.

??????BNR33 R33 GT-R N1 ?? ????????? ??? /?Buyee? "Buyee" ????????????????????????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its been on there for ages.

cant tell unless you see the side fixing points.

id suspect yes.


----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)

Bump,,


I cant open the Autotrader Link.

What was the reg? Im possibly looking at an N1 tomorrow and it sounds rather familuar to what I am looking at and dont want to buy a wreck!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I didn't note the reg anywhere at the time sorry, it was 7 years ago after all!

But do take not of the guys N1 that was nicked (VIN plate) and make sure it isn't that one!

Best bet is to view it, make some notes and report back here (or post a link to where you found it?)


----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)

No worries, wouldn't expect you to.

So I have the VIN no and that checks out with the stamp on the bulkhead. I will be checking the block casting no and the turbo serial numbers too. 

My only concern is that it has had a welding in the passenger foot well and the passenger wing looks like its been off at some point, hence my concern that this is the same car.

It has no radio, no rear wiper, but does have ABS and AC as it also has the optional extra docs with it.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds like it could be the one then, apparently it did have some corrosion issues back then (I never viewed it personally).

You seem keen on an N1 in particular, but they are not quite as hard-core as an RA scoob from what I know if that's your comparison? Bit lighter and obviously the stronger block does help if you've got 600bhp+ planned, but don't rule out a 'normal' 33 in good condition as it will work out better in the long run.

Judge the car on its condition as best you can see it, get underneath with torch, look under boot carpet, as far down the struts as you can etc. 

All the cars will have some corrosion now unless they've had a proper restoration job underneath (see lots of this going on in project threads...). They key is don't get one that is so bad it will cost a fortune to fix (or knock them down accordingly by £1-2K as that's what's your looking at for a good basic job). My previous car was full of rot, really bad yet I couldn't tell from the parts you could actually see. Bubble here and there are normally a sign of worse.


----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)

Trying to get a ramp to throw it in the air in the local area. 

I'm not caught up with the whole 'N1' spec but it certainly is advantageous.
The funny thing is I have been looking for the best part of a year and two come up within a week. I brought a Series 1 last Sat and then this comes up for sale, typical! 

Boot all looked ok, slight misalignment (<2mm), door shuts all look good too, so wasn't worried but the wing looked like it wasn't sat correctly. All looks true from the outside, slightly tatty but true.

Can you see the 24U casting mark with the engine in situ? And or the turbo serial numbers?

Will pop a pic of the wing up in a sec.


----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)




----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)




----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

That does look odd, and that is for sure rotting away nicely under the skin, so will need some decent restorative action.

I would steer clear just from those pica personally, but its your budget / plans etc so up to you.

As for the block, you cant see stamp from above as far as I'm aware, but from underneath you might just get a view.


----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)

Appreciate the advise more than anything. The pics do make it look worse than it is but the underside didn't look the best hence needing a ramp. 
Looks like I've found a ramp to borrow, thank god.

Anything in particular to look for on them?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

As with all cars just take your time and look at the details - signs of neglect inside or unrepaired dings etc generally reflect a less sympathetic ownership in my experience, which would concern me regarding servicing and upkeep in general.

Leaks are an obvious one, both engine crank seal and also check for a smell of oil inside gearlever gaiter. 

Oil pressure on start up, and in motion when hot should be checked as a good sign of engine health, but you never really know how good or bad the car is until you own it for a while. You've had good cars before so more of the same really


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

also the bolts and washers on the wing are non OEM so its definitely been off for a reason and not replaced that well.


----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)

Yeah that's the sort of Skyline issues .. Gear gator smell etc. I would never thought of that :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

That's not a major thing, just needs a new gasket in there commonly, but can be a bargaining point!

If you drive it, car should be rock solid, skittishness can either be HICAS related (check if its been locked out or if speedo has been converted to mph without taking it into account), poorly sized / spaced wheels & tyres, or worst case a geometry issue. I usually check for arch gaps being even all round. 

Gear change should be nice and smooth, especially when warm, reluctance / crunches can mean worn syncros.

Engines are a bit noisy from injectors in general but there should of course be no metallic knocking sounds, only a louder ticking is normal.

I think as you have another R33 to compare to, things become much easier!


----------



## 0racle (May 19, 2016)

Thanks guys.
Threw the car I the air today and although the car is an N1 the engine definately is not (not 24U block). Also fears confirmed with wing issue as she had been shunted and had an attempt at welding the pass foot well. 
Thanks guys dodged and expensive mistake!


----------

